# Delta air cleaner



## tomwilson74 (Jul 6, 2018)

I have a ceiling mount dust/air cleaner made by Delta. I can’t find replacement filters anywhere. Everything I find is about 1/2” too big. They’re all 24 x 12 and mine is actually 23 1/4 x 11 1/4. Where do you guys get your filters? This is the outer one, not the inner pleated one. I’ve bought one that is 24 x 12 and tried to squeeze it into the frame but it leaves gaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2018)

I've used these folks for odd sized filter in house...here's some matching your size...note that you can choose different MERV levels...I opted for 11 in your search.
https://www.oxyclean.com/searchresults.asp?search=23.25+x+11.25&Submit=


----------

